# Eco-complete vs. Fluval stratum



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi both have good CEC. I heard good things about Stratum but what i dislike about it : it does not hold forever. It becomes a kind of mud after a couple of years that i heard. Maybe people who used it can confirm or not.

Eco-Complete, Flourite, have good CEC, last for life. However true they do not have nutrients, or very few. You may have to fertilize. This is what i do, i have Red Flourite and fertilize in the water column.

Michel.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Eco-complete in and of itself provides no nutrient content to the aquarium. The benefit of products like Eco-complete is their good CEC values (how well they can hold onto nutrients). 

I've had great success with Eco-complete and aquarium plants.com substrate.


----------

